# Pour Foam insulation between double brick



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

That "air-space" is there for a reason and is an integral component of the masonry structure. It (the space) creates a thermal barrier and also allows any moisture that gets through the mortar to dry properly. To inject those spaces with foam would only be the beginning of the end for the exterior structure. The foam will hold migrating moisture and if you are in a winter-freeze area expansion from freezing will eventually demolish the masonry wall for you.

For some one to claim they have filled that 1" space and noticed a difference is just plain baloney. They are just trying to justify a bad decision.

As you said...the only people recommending the procedure are the people selling the product to perform the procedure. I would leave it alone.


----------



## devin (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for your quick reply. I am glad I posted here before going ahead with this.



However, I was actually mistaken on what my friend did. He put the insulation between the plaster and the brick. So they drill through the wall but not the brick and inject the foam in there. Does this sound like a good option? Has anyone else done this?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> That "air-space" is there for a reason and is an integral component of the masonry structure. It (the space) creates a thermal barrier and also allows any moisture that gets through the mortar to dry properly. To inject those spaces with foam would only be the beginning of the end for the exterior structure. The foam will hold migrating moisture and if you are in a winter-freeze area expansion from freezing will eventually demolish the masonry wall for you.
> 
> For some one to claim they have filled that 1" space and noticed a difference is just plain baloney. They are just trying to justify a bad decision.
> 
> As you said...the only people recommending the procedure are the people selling the product to perform the procedure. I would leave it alone.


+1

You are messing with what can be a devastating change in the building structure. There was a very good article in Green building Adviser.

http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/insulating-old-brick-buildings

Seal up the top plates of the wall (most like balloon framed) and be done with it.


----------

